# Meet April!



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

here's my parents' new babygirl. she's about 3yrs old, owner turn-in (owner got a pup after their spouse died and didn't anticipate "puppy" along with their OWN personal health issues, thus putting April at an unfair disadvantage), but she came 100% housetrained, and is a very small mini schnauzer who loves to try and keep up with Buffy, the greyhound :HistericalSmiley: 








she decides it's time to go down to the mailbox and look for goodies and hops on the cart hehe









my parents just love her dearly and she has already made herself at home. my brother calls her "the kitchen island" because she plops right down in the middle of the kitchen for her naps. 

thank you again for all your well-wishes, i have passed them on to my folks who are amazed at the number of caring folks out there who dont even know them


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh what a little darling! I love mini Schnauzers! My friend has one and she is a real sweetheart! ...and I am thrilled for your parents! and I know she will bring them a lot of joy!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

April is beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh how wonderful for your parents and April. She is a doll.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

April is adorable! :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh I didn't know. I haven't been on for a while. She is so cute. I just love them when they sit like that. I always tickle sparkey's paws when he is in that position


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! How cute!!! 

Congratulations to your mom and dad!! I am so very happy for them. I'm also happy for the new addition, what a wonderful home to be in.

Lovies to ALL of you. :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

ok she is just soooo adorable!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

April is so cute. I love the kitchen island line! Growing up, my next door neighbor had two Schnauzers, they were great dogs.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

haha Linda, yeah, she has become the Kitchen Island that my mom always wanted :HistericalSmiley: my brother calls her "pooch" but he always tries to NOT get attached to any pets. when he had to leave his dog behind before going into a rehab situation, he was devestated, so we think he's just afraid to get attached to anything/anyone...understandably, i suppose. she answers to April, but mom says that my brother could call her "monkeybutt" and she'd come running, nubbin-tail wagging, just swooning over him. LOL! she's adjusted well, she is sufficiently hated by the cats (which means "all is normal") and paws at you if you even momentarily pause bellyrubs. 

thank you all for humoring me and looking at her pics. i know she isnt a maltese, and rosie wasnt a maltese either, but rescues of any breed always make people smile, i think 

i have a video of april starting to chase buffy and getting all confused when buffy runs so fast she PASSES april LOL i'll work on getting it up on youtube. so far tonite, youtube isn't talking to me. i hope it wasnt something i said :wacko1: 


ann marie and the "i dont know about this new kid. i hope she doesnt hog grandpa's chair. rosie left that chair for ME!" pouting buttercup


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:wub: April is a cutie. I can see why they love her so much. I suspect your brother does too....why else would April be so attached to him.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh this is just wonderful news! I'm so happy for you & your family! By the looks of those pictures, looks like little April has made herself RIGHT at home, she looks very comfy thanks very much! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Very cute, and it sounds like she is very much loved in her new home! I have a special fondness for schnauzers, too. I've had two rescued from city pounds - mine were not such good representatives of the breed as far as conformation, coloring etc. but great little dogs! If you can deal with the vocalizations ... sometimes.  April looks like she was well bred.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OH SHE'S ADORABLE. HOW DOES MISS BUTTERCUP DO WITH HER? BUTTERCUP I'M SURE GRANDPA WILL GLADLY SHARE HIS CHAIR.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH, how sweet! Your parents are AWESOME! I love Schz'rs - had one for years and years (for 16.5 yrs to be exact).


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh, she's a little doll!! :wub: sounds like she's made herself right at home. 

can't wait to see that video. i'm sure youtube has nothing against you personally...i find youtube can be overly sensitive.  

:grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh I love her :wub: April is a beautiful girl, your parents are wonderful for giving her such a loving home :aktion033: :aktion033: I love the kitchen island bit too, so cute that she has chosen to sit right in the middle of a place where all the action is


----------

